# help wanted identifying engine



## Nuno (Jun 8, 2010)

I got this hinomoto MB some months ago. I got a service manual from John Hansen from his Hinomoto MB140. Same chassis but with a gas engine. I've been trying to identify the engine on mine but the only thing I can see marked is "0,527L" and "1127" which I believe to be the capacity and serial number. On the dash board it is written Toyosha and engine KD110.
On the side we can read Diesel KD110.
If anyone can tell me the manufacturer and where I can get a service manual for the engine, or for this tractor I will appreciate a lot.
Also I'm placing some pics of an identical one I found on the net, but on the side it says KaWASAKI. ALso there's a pic with the starter missing on mine, if somenone can identify the make and model please let me know.
Thanks
Nuno


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry no knowledge of this engine but maybe someone will be able to help.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 8, 2010)

*additional info*

I forget to mention that by what I can see it's a 1cyl diesel air cooled.


----------



## nili (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two of those. I had two other 30 years ago. "Tive dois desses. Uso-os desde há 30 anos. T^


----------



## nili (Sep 2, 2011)

They have a kawasaki engine 527cc. There is no manual available. They are still great machines. I.m going to turn one electric, for my small farm.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 8, 2010)

nili said:


> They have a kawasaki engine 527cc. There is no manual available. They are still great machines. I.m going to turn one electric, for my small farm.


Apenas vi agora que respondeu. Obrigado.
O seu tem arranque eléctrico? se sim, pode colocar fotos do motor de arranque, especialmente se tiver alguma identificação.
Obrigado


----------



## nili (Sep 2, 2011)

I`m going to answer in portuguese, about my old Hinomoto micro tractor MB (Miniature Better) if any other member is interested I can post the answer in English.

Tem motor de arranque sim, mas eu não o uso. Prefiro a velha manivela. No inverno custam a pegar uma vez que não têm resistência de aquecimento de gasóleo. Vale a pena usar um pequeno truque: Um secador de cabelo pela portinhola do capot que encaixa perfeitamente na curva do tubo do injector. Um dos meus, igual ao velhinho das suas fotos está agora completamente desmontado para restaurar. vai levar segmentos novos uma limpeza e pintura geral. Fico pasmado com a falta de desgaste de uma máquina com quase 40 anos!


----------

